# Ok I'm learning about ukc and DNA profile ... What exactly are both!!!! Hope I didn



## Carol (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

UKC stands for the United Kennel Club and is a registry for the APBT as well as other breeds. DNA-P is DNA testing done to make sure that the parents of the dog are the dogs they have listed on their papers.


----------

